# Return of the Living Dead



## gorefan (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find all the different "brains" sound bites from this movie? TY in advance for any help


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Try a search on you tube!


----------



## gorefan (Oct 2, 2007)

found the videos and such, but I am not good at editing them to get my brains sound clips


----------

